# Animal abuser



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I just went for a walk around the neighborhood, we ran across a bulldog hiding behind a bush who pounced out on leash. The owners were there and we just walked past. Then we got about 100 yards away and the guy was doing training- beating his dog!!! I called them out loudly and told him numerous swear words and he was a bleep for beating his dog. The lady told me to f off and I called her a b. Then the dude charged, It seemed fight on. He wound up to be a very short stubborn foreigner. He tried to get me to fight but I wouldnt start it. I told him over and over I was coming back for his address and animal control would be called and now im headed over to get his address.


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

volcano said:


> I just went for a walk around the neighborhood, we ran across a bulldog hiding behind a bush who pounced out on leash. The owners were there and we just walked past. Then we got about 100 yards away and the guy was doing training- beating his dog!!! I called them out loudly and told him numerous swear words and he was a bleep for beating his dog. The lady told me to f off and I called her a b. Then the dude charged, It seemed fight on. He wound up to be a very short stubborn foreigner. He tried to get me to fight but I wouldnt start it. I told him over and over I was coming back for his address and animal control would be called and now im headed over to get his address.


It's good you did the right thing but I wouldn't of called him out there and then, I would of recorded it for evidence and come back with animal control just to avoid any physical contact. I know it must of been hard not to call him out via witnessing the abuse but still I hope that b gets what he deserves


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The cops are talking to him now, apparently no animal control in this city. He came out calling me names as the cops were pulling up
I would guess now he will beat his dog indoors.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That would be hard to keep quiet when someone is abusing their dog right in front of you. Glad the police were able to respond. You say neighborhood, does this guy know where you live?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, the guy was abusing his dog in your opinon. you had a few words
and you called his wife a "B". he should have dropped you on the spot.
you started calling people names first.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

That is what he was mad about, he wouldnt care enough about the dog to fight over it. I was wrong, but when a woman swears at me I swear back- womens lib and all. That stuff about dropping me? - that type of action is for jailbirds and children. He tried following me home, but I stopped and told him he could do what he wanted right there. He doesnt know where I live in this maze of streets, and I rarely ever walked past his house, ill avoid it somewhat. Apache did great, I forgot I had her by my side until we were walking away. He also threatened my dog as we walked away- bad news for him if anything happens to her.

In the end- a major issue got made of him hitting his dog.


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> ok, the guy was abusing his dog in your opinon. you had a few words
> and you called his wife a "B". he should have dropped you on the spot.
> you started calling people names
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1 >>>>> a woman swears at you and you swear back, oooooo.

2 >>>>> dropping is for anyone that would call a woman a "B". who would drop a child?



volcano said:


> That is what he was mad about, he wouldnt care enough about the dog to fight over it.
> 
> 1 >>>>> I was wrong, but when a woman swears at me I swear back- womens lib and all. <<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What exactly does, "dropping" mean?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I understand that emotions were running high but next time use your phone to call 911 and take a video. That way there is evidence of the abuse.

Second, regarding the treatment of the woman...Many years ago, I was 1 of 6 women that worked in a division with 400 men...There is nothing I hate more than a woman who acts like a man and then pulls the "I'm a girl" card. Sorry...you want to act like a man? Then you get to be treated like one.

However, the OP could have handled the whole situation with a lot more couth. Responding by calling her a B and then describing the man as a "very short stubborn foreigner" doesn't speak to highly for him either.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Lilie said:


> What exactly does, "dropping" mean?


_*Urban Dictionary: drop 
v. 1. To knock someone over, usually associated with the first hit in a fight.*_
Ever since I started reading this thread I can't get the song MACHO MAN out of my head ... maybe a cup of hot cocoa will clear my brain.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's a small bit of free advice from a woman.....when a woman is angry and acting like an idiot...ignore her. Seriously, woman hate that.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> ok, the guy was abusing his dog in your opinon. you had a few words
> and you called his wife a "B". he should have dropped you on the spot.
> you started calling people names first.


He was BEATING a dog. 

And name-calling is NOT provocation to hit someone unless you are in elementary school. Ask the cops.

Geeze you're a piece of work, aren't you?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I didnt have my phone, I have to start carrying it all the time. And my doggie treat bag has pepperspray, I should carry that also- because I need to treat her more on walks. The guy mustve been 5'4, and was asking me to repeat what I said like some schoolyard stuff,that alleviated most of my fear after his initial charge.
Im glad me and apache kept our cool, he called me out for being drunk and I said thats good because if I wasnt drunk I may have just walked away.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wait...you were drunk?

Regardless of a man's height..you have no idea what his fighting skill is or if he's carrying a gun. So don't go thinking you are to tough.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I never got agressive or talked fighting, just his dog abuse. But Id rather have a 5'4 crazy guy run up on me than a 6'4 guy:laugh: I had 4 beers, the guy was in my face almost nose to nose and said he smelt me drinking. I told him he smelled like tortillas and he admitted to eating nachos LOL I kinda think he was greek.

I was sober enough to call cops and wait on the street for them and it wasnt an issue for them.


----------



## jj1 (Sep 20, 2012)

What do you mean that he was beating the dog?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I heard him saying down and I was surprised because most bulldogs arent trained. I looked to watch the training and he cocked his fist, pulled back and hit it with a hook to the face. He did pull back at the end, not knocking her out but the dog hadnt even done anything wrong other than not down. I can excuse some old school methods but...

I yelled thats not how to train a dog an he was an a buthole, they responded and then it all happened.


----------



## jj1 (Sep 20, 2012)

So let me get this straight. You were stumbling around the neighborhood under the influence of alcohol. You stumble across someone training* their* dog on *their* own property and correcting the dog for not downing. You then proceed to start yelling obscenities at these folks who are on their own property training their own dog. You then call the police on these folks because they took exception to your foul language and challenged you over it. Then you went on your computer to brag about your foul behavior. Does that sum it up? You sound like a real class act.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Well it was condos, with a walkway that goes within 15 feet of everyones sliding door. I know what an abuser looks like when I see it, he wasnt training anything but fear. My initial reaction was to tell them off and give them a hint that what they think is acceptable isnt. The guy reacted like a 14 year old so he got the cops called.
The whole stumbling around thing? that was 5 hours ago and im not stumbling around yet.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

You couldn't have approached in a nicer way? I'd be pretty angered too if some random person started yelling at me from the street, for whatever reason. There are better ways to handle something other than trying to start ****, that just seems immature and brutish.

You could have approached him in a more civil way. Or just simply had taken the address down to call animal control/police later There was really no point in making it that dramatic.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking at your post history jj, you should just be happy that my dog isnt one of those "trained to bite dogs" who non police people shouldnt be allowed to own according to you. She was invisible throughout the conflict, until the guy kept following us after we left the area and she jumped on his chest looking for kisses.
I dont think I handled it perfectly at all, but if I was nice and told him nicely then he wouldve bsed me about how he doesnt abuse the dog and wouldnt have a strike against him yet. Now hes been reported, if he does it 2 more times the dog gets confiscated. Ive gotten involved in domestic abuse before but this is the first for dogs, I dont sit back and watch bs.


----------



## jj1 (Sep 20, 2012)

volcano said:


> Well it was condos, with a walkway that goes within 15 feet of everyones sliding door. I know what an abuser looks like when I see it, he wasnt training anything but fear. My initial reaction was to tell them off and give them a hint that what they think is acceptable isnt. The guy reacted like a 14 year old so he got the cops called.
> The whole stumbling around thing? that was 5 hours ago and im not stumbling around yet.


 
So how do you know he was training "fear"? How many dogs have you trained and to what level? He was abusing the dog because he corrected the dog for non-compliance? What does the fact that the man lives in a condo have to do with anything? So a person living on a 500 acre farm has more of a right to train his dog than someone living in a condo? He acted like a 14 year old because he became angry when you called his wife a bitch? If you called me a bitch I am sure that my husband would shoot you and throw you in the woodchipper. And that would be if you were lucky. 

I won't even go into your drinking habits. Someone who drinks 4 beers and finds it normal to go out and about afterwards and engage in an altercation probably isn't someone who is rational enough to talk about such a problem.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

You punch your dogs? If I saw you do it Id call you out also. I wouldnt even mind if you kicked my butt as long as you were in jail at the end of the day.


----------



## jj1 (Sep 20, 2012)

volcano said:


> Looking at your post history jj, you should just be happy that my dog isnt one of those "trained to bite dogs" who non police people shouldnt be allowed to own according to you. She was invisible throughout the conflict, until the guy kept following us after we left the area and she jumped on his chest looking for kisses.
> I dont think I handled it perfectly at all, but if I was nice and told him nicely then he wouldve bsed me about how he doesnt abuse the dog and wouldnt have a strike against him yet. Now hes been reported, if he does it 2 more times the dog gets confiscated. Ive gotten involved in domestic abuse before but this is the first for dogs, I dont sit back and watch bs.


 Well thank God that you didn't have such a dog or you may have attempted to sic him on the "little foreigner". This is why I am opposed to allowing the concealed carry of a gun. People like you. If you had one of those permits I would be reading right now about a dead person over a dog training dispute in the news. 

Since that post I have exposed myself to a wider variety of training. Sorry if I am not perfect and do not understand all of the aspects of training and GSDs as you so clearly do.


----------



## jj1 (Sep 20, 2012)

volcano said:


> You punch your dogs? If I saw you do it Id call you out also. I wouldnt even mind if you kicked my butt as long as you were in jail at the end of the day.


Honestly I am not even sure if he was punching the dog as the only witness (you) is an alcoholic who was under the influence at the time he saw it. 

I would say that if the dog was actually being abused there would be numerous reports (from people who were not addicts). Nobody in the US accepts animal abuse. And being that the guy lived in a condo where the nearest neighbor was 15 feet away (according to you) I am quite certain that if there was an actual problem many others would have reported it. 

This whole thing sounds like a drunk looking for a fight. I know the type.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The other guy was the aggressor, he got in my face and called me names and told me he was following me home over 5 minutes. once cops were called by me going home getting a phone and getting an address he was out of his house approaching me calling me homophobic names, I rode my bike away to stay safe as the cops came.
I called him names within 15 seconds of him abusing the dog. And when he charged me and was mad at the b word I did say it was innapropriate and apologized straight off. Btw I get my concealed carry in 2 weeks hopefully, this wouldnt have been a circumstance to even brandish unless he popped out with a weapon. Go Illinois ccw.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

You say to not call people out or report things because somebody else mustve reported it already? Thats unfortunately the way too many people think.


----------



## jj1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Doesn't sound like he was the aggressor. It sounds like he was minding his own business on his own property with his own dog. 

When you call a man's wife a bitch and are generally an ass of course he is going to get in your face. As I said, if you said that to me my husband would throw you in the woodchipper. 

I hope to god that they don't allow you a ccw, I will be waiting to read the news that a man was shot because he corrected his dog in his own yard.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

There is no "allowing" ccw. We are all allowed, some felons may be disallowed but thats a whole other subject.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The only part that happened on his property was his dog charging which laughed at and told them she was stalking behind the bush. I was 100 yards away when I watched him do his favorite animal abuse moves and called him out. He then crossed 20 condo yards to approach me. And I kept walking away/


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The fact that apache became invisible shows I was neither the aggressor nor felt very threatened. I was just doing what I felt was right. If I was amped up then obviously my 6 month old pup wouldve been going nuts.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

The thing is, he would not have "crossed 20 condo yards to approach you" if you hadn't started randomly yelling at him while he was in his own yard. You definitely seem to be the aggressor here. 
What i'm getting out of this is that you were walking down the street, saw something you didn't like, and started screaming at someone from 100 yards away. I would call the cops if some random guy started yelling at me and calling me or my imaginary wife derogatory names from the street while I was in my yard. That seems ridiculous.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

jj1 said:


> Honestly I am not even sure if he was punching the dog as the only witness (you) is an alcoholic who was under the influence at the time he saw it.
> 
> I would say that if the dog was actually being abused there would be numerous reports (from people who were not addicts). Nobody in the US accepts animal abuse. And being that the guy lived in a condo where the nearest neighbor was 15 feet away (according to you) I am quite certain that if there was an actual problem many others would have reported it.
> 
> This whole thing sounds like a drunk looking for a fight. I know the type.


 
Well, 
4 beers drunk by the OP didn't cause some dufus to punch his dog 
4 beers may have allowed a little more bravado for the OP to take action, vocalize the "no way to train a dog" and the dog aggressor goes on file as he has shortmanitis (probably pufed out his chest so his arms would inflate to look bigger) and then to continue following the OP to mouth off - sure, he knows his wife is a B and that was not the motivation to follow across 20 properties - he is a wanna be tough guy who takes out his anger on animals - otherwise he would have clocked the OP - that's "if" he really was a tough guy and really defending his wifes honour...I know the type

4 beers does not an alcoholic make - But calling someone on this forum one can lead to warning and/or banned - Just an FYI (look who's picking the fight - remember when you point fingers - three are pointing back at you:smirk

Volcano - I'd of spoke up too - with or w/o a beer


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

the guy vocalized everything in your post. He asked me if i was a tough guy and I said no and I asked him if he was and he puffed up and said hed tear my head off etc. And while not threatening the guy I told him he was not a tough guy because he beats on dogs. We kept moving away and he was following, I told him I was calling cops and he offered his phone and I jumped on his offer- the phone was back at his place:confused 
the cop seemed like a hardass so im sure he got a talking to at the very least.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You guys are tough. Remind me not to piss you off.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm with you Kathy. 

I think we all go the idea that Volcano is a tough guy, I don't think the board needs any more specific examples on how to act tough.


----------

